# Campfire desserts



## AmandaN80 (Jun 2, 2011)

I wanted to share a few things. When we go camping we have a couple desserts we enjoy making. 
First one is just s'mores. Toast the marshmallows then sandwich with some chocolate between graham crackers and enjoy.
Second one banana boats. Take a banana and cut in half almost in half so you have a small 'boat'. Add marshmallows and some peanut butter chips or a small spoon of peanut butter and some chocolate chips or chocolate bar broken up and wrap in foil and set on coals about 5 minutes. 
What campfire desserts do you love?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 2, 2011)

S'mores with dark chocolate. Okay--growing up, they weren't with dark chocolate, now they are. Not a camping dessert--I don't camp, but last summer when I took my 80-year old parents to my cousin's cabin at Lake of the Woods, we had S'mores (toasted the marshmellows over the fire pit). My mom has dementia but she remembers the Lake (the cabin was her parents' cabin and she spent every summer there growing up). When I was little, we did go camping, and S'mores were part of every camping trip. It was so much fun to make S'mores with my parents at the Lake--my dad went and found the forked branches on which to toast the marshmellows. Great memories to make now--and maybe enjoy later. We also made S'mores plus where we toasted the marshmellows and added a dollop of homemade vanilla ice cream to the sandwich (another childhood memory of being at the Lake--turning the ice cream container crank...). I have the cabin this August and my brother is joining us this year. We'll be making S'mores again!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2011)

outside of smores, nothing beats a dutcookedn cooked peach cobbler.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 2, 2011)

We had pie irons that Mom would use to make fruit pies.  Butter the bread, spoon of pie filling in the middle and close the iron.  Cook on the fire and you have a nice little fruit pie.  Sometimes we would make pizzas the same way with pizza sauce and cheese in the middle.  We would do s'mores but the fruit pies were our favorites. http://www.firepies.com/roundiron.html


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2011)

My kids love an apple cut in pieces spread on some peanutbutter then they roll in chocolate chips or chopped  chunk chocolate .
kades


----------



## babetoo (Jun 2, 2011)

one summer while camping , it was my daughter's bday. only a little general store available. bought small powdered sugar donuts. started with a circle on a plate.  then built up til only one on top. stuck candle in top, a birthday cake of sorts. she loved it.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 2, 2011)

buckytom said:


> outside of smores, nothing beats a dutcookedn cooked peach cobbler.


'Tis true......but blueberry cobbler ain't too shabby.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2011)

geez, tbat was supposed to say dutch oven cooked peach  cobbler. my phone sometimes edits things by itself.

but yes, hoot. blueberry is right up there with peach.


----------



## AmandaN80 (Jun 2, 2011)

All that sounds really good! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rogue1832 (Apr 12, 2012)

Anyone have a recipe for the blueberry cobbler?  I want to try making huckleberry cobbler this fall.


----------



## chopper (Apr 12, 2012)

We make camper pies, and s'mores too, and canned biscuit dough, rolled into a rope and wrapped around a stick. Cook over the fire on a stick. (spray with butter flavored Pam after cooking and sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar).  Another favorite is baking cookies. We have an oven that sits over the Coleman stove. You can bake cookies, brownies, cakes or whatever.


----------



## Mel! (Apr 13, 2012)

Melt various types of chocolate in a bowl beside the camp fire, and dip cookies in the melted chocolate.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 13, 2012)

one of the healthy campfire snacks we make for the cub scouts are fire baked apples.

cut an apple in half and remove core, sprinkle both halves with brown sugar, add a good pinch of raisins, drizzle with lemon juic, close the apple back up and wrap in aluminum foil. place apples in the coals around the fire for about 20 minutes or until the apples are soft.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> outside of smores, nothing beats a dutcookedn cooked peach cobbler.



Sweet baby jebus yes. That was my first ever Dutch Oven cooking experience, so darn good!!

We also use to take a green twig, swirl biscuit dough around it, cook/spin low and slow, and then "pipe" in pudding and put that same soft chocolate from Smores all over it. Camp Eclair. The pudding(even back when I was a kid) was out of like one of these cups/single serve thing-a-ma-bobs. Nothing like going to tent with sticky fingers, lol.

Camping was always in-tents(intense), lol.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 14, 2012)

The coolest campfire dessert I ever had, had no name but was a twist on a pineapple upside down cake.

It began with a piece of canned biscuit dough rolled or pressed out flat and then wrapped around a canned pineapple ring that had a large dollop of a sweet ricotta mixture (cheese, sugar, orange peel, cinnamon in the middle and a maraschino cherry added.  It was made into a packet and then cooked on foil next to the fire (hot rock) turning until it looked about right.  It was a bit charred on one side and totally wonderful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 14, 2012)

That sounds good, Janet!  Thanks for that idea.


----------



## Skittle68 (Apr 14, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> one of the healthy campfire snacks we make for the cub scouts are fire baked apples.
> 
> cut an apple in half and remove core, sprinkle both halves with brown sugar, add a good pinch of raisins, drizzle with lemon juic, close the apple back up and wrap in aluminum foil. place apples in the coals around the fire for about 20 minutes or until the apples are soft.



Mmmmmm I love this idea!! Will definitely be trying this one. The pineapple one sounds really good too


----------



## kadesma (Apr 14, 2012)

My Grand kids like these two first we pour cake or muffin batter into  a hollowed out orange. Replace the lid to the orange wrap in  foil and bake over coals about 10 min or til done. or they will gobble up fruit cobbler in biscuit mix. prepare your biscuit mix. pat oblong shape on two thicknesses of foil. Spread with 1/2 can of fruit pie filling fold over seal and prick dough. Wrap completely in foil and bake 7 min on each side. serve with creme or plain.
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 14, 2012)

I haven't been to too many campfires in my life (highly allergic to smoke), but a few years ago while cooking for a youth retreat I was introduced to a very fun play on s'mores - we were sitting on a slope above the actual campfire and taking it all in.  One of the kids came up with a roasted marshmallow on a stick for each of us that had been dipped in melted dark chocolate and rolled in graham crumbs seasoned lightly with cinnamon.  

What did they call it? S'mores on a stick of course!


----------



## chopper (Apr 15, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I haven't been to too many campfires in my life (highly allergic to smoke), but a few years ago while cooking for a youth retreat I was introduced to a very fun play on s'mores - we were sitting on a slope above the actual campfire and taking it all in.  One of the kids came up with a roasted marshmallow on a stick for each of us that had been dipped in melted dark chocolate and rolled in graham crumbs seasoned lightly with cinnamon.
> 
> What did they call it? S'mores on a stick of course!



I LOVE this idea!!!  A must try idea!  I know my grandsons will like this one!  Thanks so much!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 15, 2012)

chopper said:


> I LOVE this idea!!!  A must try idea!  I know my grandsons will like this one!  Thanks so much!


Glad you like it!  The trick is to not let the marshmallow get too soft or it will just dissolve in the chocolate (this doesn't need to be hot, just melted).  I love when my "kids" can teach ME about cooking.  It is such a great feeling!


----------



## CampfireCowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

cant go wrong with s'mores!


----------

